# Why No Guns Available?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

December 2020's adjusted numbers rose 22.7 percent over 2019's figures. That's 1,906,916 NICS checks in December alone. But that's considerably less eye-popping that the Q4 numbers, for October, November and December 2020 NICS numbers were up 40.6 percent- from 4,001,455 for Q4/2019 to Q4/2020's 5,625,610.

The year-end total? 21,083,643..an increase of 59.7 percent over the 2019 total - and, 2019 was a record year.

With the new administration, we're set for more of the same this year!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nothing wrong with arming up.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

democrats in power are always the cause of booming business for the gun sellers.

add to that the fact that people saw last year during the covid craze just how fast society can fall apart and it is no wonder.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Many first-timers catching on.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

now the cheaters have been certified . probly a good time to stock up on most anything one might need.

democrats probly won't be needing toilet paper anytime soon as they will be wiping their backsides with the constitution.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yow!

Already too late for sensible stocking up. My warehouse is full, because the handwriting has been on the wall for decades.

Profit awaits sellers now.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> Yow!
> 
> Already too late for sensible stocking up. My warehouse is full, because the handwriting has been on the wall for decades.
> 
> Profit awaits sellers now.


yup. thank god for those of us who waited , we have those who did stock up telling us where we can find their goods. :mrgreen: :wink: :nut:

I sold all my stock so I can restock when this crisis passes ,before the next one hits , so I can sell it all , so I can restock it all.............................and the wheels on the bus go round an round.

nothing is more profitable then fear.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

that were a joke! :mrgreen:


----------

